# Are There Style Signatures In Hapkido?



## dancingalone (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm talking strictly about the locks, pins, and throws.  Is it naive to believe that masters of one hapkido style will have noticeably different ways of execution compared to a master in another style?


----------



## dortiz (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, some more circular than others in entrance and application. More kicks than others or more hand techniques ect. Most Hapkido schools can tell an other style apart.
A good example is Sin Moos touching the ground as they execute some of the kicks.


----------



## goingd (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes. Every time I've talked with a student of Bong Soo Han, they have all told me that his style uses much smaller circular motions than most Hapkido masters teach.


----------



## blaneallan (Apr 8, 2010)

Good points. I've trained over the years with several different Hapkido masters and each one has had a slightly different interpretation of this versatile art. Choi influenced instructors seem to favor less kicks and surgically precise hand techniques whereas Ji's curriculum (as I've had it presented to me) emphasizes the 25 kicks. Many of which are rather impractical for self defense.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 8, 2010)

goingd said:


> Yes. Every time I've talked with a student of Bong Soo Han, they have all told me that his style uses much smaller circular motions than most Hapkido masters teach.



I've recently viewed some demo videos of Boo Soo Han's people in action and I agree with this assessment.  The way they execute their techniques are direct and may be a good model for primarily striking arts people to study with.


----------



## zDom (Apr 8, 2010)

blaneallan said:


> ... emphasizes the 25 kicks. Many of which are rather impractical for self defense.



Maybe impractical for YOU. I'm sure that Ji found them VERY practical &#8212; as did the founder of our style, the late Lee H. Park.

Just because you don't understand or can't make use of a tool doesn't make it is a useless or impractical tool.


----------



## zDom (Apr 8, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> I'm talking strictly about the locks, pins, and throws.  Is it naive to believe that masters of one hapkido style will have noticeably different ways of execution compared to a master in another style?



Dakin Burdick noted, in his 2001 writeup on hapkido history, that:

"Musulkwan training specialized in short stick, knife defense, powerful and direct armlocks, defense against right hand attacks, big circle throws."

Not a bad description of Moo Sul Kwan hapkido here in the U.S. &#8212; founded by Lee H. Park (one of the two highest ranking students to come from the Musulkwan in Korea.)

Musulkwan/Moo Sul Kwan also known for its dynamic kicking and training locking techniques with large circles.


----------



## milewskiw (May 10, 2010)

In reference to the 25 basic kicks, i too wondered about their effectiveness, until each was explained and demonstrated to me.  You must also remember many hapkido kicks are meant to be used wearing shoes or boots.


----------



## spud (Jul 14, 2010)

I've noticed over the years different schools which have one or more of the following flavors:

 "Aikido'ish" flow to their applications, normally starting off with larger circular movements & heavily concentrated on the off balancing & footwork aspect. 

"Jujitsu'ish" in how they enter into & apply / execute techniques & are a little more prone to use the striking & kicking aspects of the art.

"Karate'ish" in so far as the stances seem a little more firm or tense, the strikes & kicks are a little more power based.

"TaeKwonDo / self defense'ish" where they tend to concentrate more so on the use of kicks as much as possible when ever possible & when transferring from the techniques to the kicking (sparing mindset almost) & visa verso it looks a tad disjointed  

"JuDo'ish" this is where the school seems to be much more ready to use the throwing / sweeping techniques as much as possible pretty much enter into most techniques with this being the primary goal.

Without going into the Styles or different lineages of the HKD schools themselves it pretty much comes down to the instructors personality & beliefs in the best tools to use from the arsenal HKD provides.  I don't believe any are better or worst then the others provided the practitioners themselves are proficient in what they do.

I find this an easy way to connect the way the schools train with the mindset of the instructor.


----------

